# ipw3945 wpa_supplicant  & gui plus some other problems ..

## zogle

so i am in the middle of an .... emerge -av world .... which might fix some problems but here is what i am currently working with.

i noticed when i suspend and travel somewhere (where the network i was connected to is no longer availalbe) when i resume everything and i mean EVERYTHING is sluggish and barely responsive. usually after killing the xserver and ... modprobe ipw3945 restart  ... everything goes back to normal.

i am currently using wpa_supplicant (would like to use wpa_supplicant gui but can't get that to work for some reason error = "cannot connect to X server") did i miss a setting somewhere for my network adapter to reset and evaluate the AP selection upon resume? if this is still an ongoing issue can someone tell me a script that i could run as i suspend and resume ?

side note ... how do you configure wpa_supplicant to connect to a network with 64 bit 10 hex WEP encryption ?

gnome-power-manager icon .. ongoing problem. i usually kill the process restart hald and restart the process and everything works again.... has this been addressed yet ?

the script i use

```

#!/bin/sh

killall gnome-power-manager

# pkill hald

sudo hald

sleep 5

gnome-power-manager

# sudo /etc/init.d/ntp-client start
```

and i am still running a little warm  ~ 40-50 C  ?? shouldn't it be closer to 32 C ?? i even have my CPU set to conservative ??

last question how do i completely get rid of compiz ??

thanks again 

zi

----------

## lonrot_m

why dont you try networkmanager, i solved a lot of problems with my card (iwl4965) after using it, if you still want to configure it manually post again ^^.

 *Quote:*   

> and i am still running a little warm ~ 40-50 C ?? shouldn't it be closer to 32 C ?? i even have my CPU set to conservative ??

 

i think you are fine even at 70 or 80, at this moment i am at 92C which worries me a little bit since that is almost scratching the limit but i haven't been able to solve it   :Sad:  .

for compiz

emerge -C dev-python/compizconfig-python x11-wm/compiz x11-wm/compiz-fusion x11-plugins/compiz-fusion-plugins-main x11-plugins/compiz-fusion-plugins-extra x11-plugins/compiz-fusion-plugins-unsupported x11-plugins/compiz-fusion-plugins-wallpaper x11-wm/emerald x11-themes/emerald-themes x11-apps/ccsm x11-libs/libcompizconfig x11-libs/compizconfig-backend-gconf x11-libs/compizconfig-backend-kconfig x11-libs/compiz-bcop x11-apps/fusion-icon

is the computer always sluggish after resuming it or it is only when you were connected to an [/quote]AP  and it doesn't found it anymore?

----------

## nillo

 *Quote:*   

> how do you configure wpa_supplicant to connect to a network with 64 bit 10 hex WEP encryption ? 

 

In /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

network={

  ssid="yourssid"

  key_mgmt=NONE

  wep_key0=XXXXXXXXXX (obs: no quotes)

  wep_key1=etc

  wep_key2=etc

  wep_key3=etc

  priority=5

  wep_tx_keyidx=0 ( got the felling that this doesn't work so good, set all keys...or [2] )

  auth_alg=OPEN (or SHARED)

}

test with: wpa_supplicant -Dwext -ieth1 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf -d

and check with: iwconfig

if you have something like 'Encryption key:XXXX-XXXX-XX' and not 'XXXX-XXXX-XXXX-XXXX-XXXX'.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  (would like to use wpa_supplicant gui but can't get that to work for some reason error = "cannot connect to X server") 
> 
> 

 

I think WPA_GUI will work great after ethX connection. 

btw:

network={

        key_mgmt=NONE

        priority=-9999999

}

Is good to have in /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf for all unsecured access points.

----------

## zogle

thank you all for responding so quickly and sorry it took so long for me to do the same

the computer is very sluggish if i leave the module "ipw3945" active ... and connected to AP-1. then when i resume i am at a different AP .. call it AP-2.  my interpretation is instead of rescanning..  it looks for the AP-1 and hangs when it can't find it.

i should note all is well when i modprobe -r ipw3945 before resuming and reload the module after resuming. 

and for reference this is all using the wpa_supplicant.

as for the WPA_GUI ... no such luck .. even when i am connected the program can't seem to sync with the system. (same can not connect to X server error)

[edit] 

so ... i added 

network={

key_mgmt=NONE

priority=-9999999

}

to my wpa_supplicant.conf and now wpa_gui works just fine .. =]

although i would like to know if there are any themes for this program ? cause its kinda ugly haha

[/edit]

as for NetworkManager i use to use it until i was having similar problems that i never found a fix for. if i try to change AP. everything gets EFF'd up. and the same problem resuming if i am connected to AP-1 and resume at AP-2 it takes about 30 min to get connected to AP-2 =T 

and as for the wep encryption .. that is what i have =T

and for a new problem ... i have a 500 gig mybook that is vfat formatted so i can use between my laptop (gentoo) and my desktop (winxp)... but i can not read or write .. ideally i would like to change the owner to my username "zogle" but neither changing that in the preferences nor "sudo chown zogle /dev/sdb1" nor loggin in as root and executing either command works .. any suggestions?

----------

## lonrot_m

can you post your /etc/fstab?

usb or firewire??

and also have you tried using dbus and hal?

----------

## zogle

/dev/sda1               /boot           ext2            noauto,noatime          1 2

/dev/sda3               /               ext3            noatime                 0 1

/dev/sda2               none            swap            sw                      0 0

#/dev/cdrom             /mnt/cdrom      audo            noauto,ro               0 0

#/dev/fd0               /mnt/floppy     auto            noauto                  0 0

#/dev/disk/by-label/data        /mnt/pendrive   ext3            noatime,user            0 2

/dev/sdb1               /home/zogle/Desktop/blackbook vfat      noatime,user            0 2

# glibc 2.2 and above expects tmpfs to be mounted at /dev/shm for

# POSIX shared memory (shm_open, shm_unlink).

# (tmpfs is a dynamically expandable/shrinkable ramdisk, and will

#  use almost no memory if not populated with files)

shm                     /dev/shm        tmpfs           nodev,nosuid,noexec     0 0

also do you know how to get the volume to mount at the location about /home/zogle... instead of mounting showing up as a harddrive and also mounting at that location ?? it kind of defeats the point no?

actually i don't know how to do either ... that is useing dbus or hal

----------

## lonrot_m

you have to create a file 10-myrules.rules on /etc/udev/rules.d/

and add this line

```
SUBSYSTEMS=="usb", ATTRS{serial}=="0402170100000020EB5D00000000000", KERNEL=="sd?1", NAME="%k", SYMLINK="mybook"
```

you have to change the ATTRS{serial} for yours, you can get this info with the command below 

```
udevinfo -a -p `udevinfo -q path -n /dev/sdb` | grep ATTRS{serial}
```

change /dev/sdb according to the mount point

now on /etc/fstab 

change

```
/dev/sdb1 /home/zogle/Desktop/blackbook vfat noatime,user 0 2 
```

to

```
/dev/mybook /home/zogle/Desktop/blackbook vfat noauto,noatime,user,exec,sync 0 2
```

(you can remove the noauto option obviously...)

and the last step is to reload the rules

```
udevcontrol reload_rules
```

this should do the trick

----------

## zogle

hmm i tried that exactly and this is what i got

zogle@zi_nxbox ~ $ udevinfo -a -p `udevinfo -q path -n /dev/sdb` | grep ATTRS{serial}

    ATTRS{serial}=="57442D574341533831323035383833"

    ATTRS{serial}=="0000:00:1d.7"

sudo umount /dev/sdb1

sudo nano /etc/udev/rules.d/10-myrules.rules

saved a blank file

sudo chmod aog+rwx  /etc/udev/rules.d/10-myrules.rules

nano /etc/udev/rules.d/10-myrules.rules

and this is what i copied all on one line:

SUBSYSTEMS=="usb", ATTRS{serial}=="57442D574341533831323035383833", KERNEL=="sdb1", NAME="%k", SYMLINK="mybook"

nano /etc/fstab

and changed as instructed:

/dev/mybook             /home/zogle/Desktop/blackbook vfat      noauto,noatime,user,exec,sync           0 2

sudo udevcontrol reload_rules

and nothing happens ... i also did this

ls /dev -al

that reveal's no mybook .. but it does reveal /dev/sdb and /dev/sdb1 ..

troubleshooting as i am writing .. i now unplugged the drive .. and then re-inserted the usb cord

mybook has shown up in the /dev/ directory

the drive mounted successfully and i can read write etc.. on it..

one problem remains .. there is still a second icon that shows up for the drive ... the icon that would =T almost there

----------

## nillo

Sorry, have had things todo.

 *zogle wrote:*   

> 
> 
> and as for the wep encryption .. that is what i have =T
> 
> 

 

Try this:

ifconfig eth1 down

ifconfig eth1 up

iwconfig eth1 essid my_essid

iwconfig eth1 key open

iwconfig eth1 key [1] my_wep

iwconfig eth1 key [1]

dhcpcd eth1

working?

----------

## zogle

thank you for your response .. and sorry it took so long to respond .. the wireless works just fine  ... sorta. the problem i am having is related to switching AP's after a resume ... everything still becomes unresponsive for about a half hour ... now if i bring the module down ... via

sudo modprobe -r ipw3945

and then switch AP's .. and bring the module back up via

sudo modprobe ipw3945

everything is fine ... is there some configuration file i am missing or perhaps can write to execute while suspending and resuming??

thanks

----------

## lonrot_m

you can configure unloading and loading modules on /etc/hibernate/suspend2.conf

UnloadModules ipw3945

GentooModulesAutoload yes

# if it doesnt work try LoadModules ipw3945

----------

